
PowerShell DSC for Linux is now available - useerup
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/05/06/powershell-dsc-for-linux-is-now-available.aspx
======
JeremyNT
Keep in mind that this is "PowerShell DSC" which is a state management tool
that leverages PowerShell, _not_ PowerShell itself. [0]

If you're using only Linux, it's difficult to see how this could provide much
value add over more mature tools (Puppet, Chef, Ansible, etc etc). However, if
you have a mostly Windows centric environment and need to manage a few Linux
nodes, this may be become a good option.

At this stage PowerShell DSC has a vaguely "side project" feel to it. It's
difficult to opt for something that's relatively unknown and immature to
manage your infrastructure, but it seems to me that with enough attention this
could be a very useful tool.

[0]
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/privatecloud/archive/2013/08/30/i...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/privatecloud/archive/2013/08/30/introducing-
powershell-desired-state-configuration-dsc.aspx)

------
kolev
This is great. I just wish PowerShell itself becomes available on Linux as
well. Although there's a Mono port already (Pash [0]), it's not identical.

[0] [https://pash-project.github.io/](https://pash-project.github.io/)

------
Zardoz84
Why ? Bash and Fish are far better that powershell

